# For A Good Laugh



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

....The prices of Poljot watches on QVC....









Havn't posted a link 'cos I don't know how ( thick bugger ).


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I know what you mean garry it was watching a QVC Poljot show that got me hooked. Went on the net (which I'd hardly ever done before) to compare prices and now look at me!









For those of you who have never seen QVC go to QVCUK.COM and type poljot in their search box! (best your sitting down and maybe have a brandy at the ready).


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

.....Shame there's not a way to advise the customers to look at RLT.....


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Oh yes I remember that show.

Male presenter ; " When you look through the clear back you can see

the rubies in the movement, REAL PRECIOUS STONES, FFFantAAAsssTIC."

It nearly put me off Russian watches






















.


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Just had a look at the QVC site. A couple of things strike me and it's not aimed at QVC.

The 1st wrist watch , how come it says POLJOT on the face, it wasn't known by that name then. Only after Yuri Gagarn went into space did they change the name and they can't wait to infom us of that fact.

And why poljot ? my translation would be more like polyet, E without the umlat is YE not YO and so where does the J come in.

I have also seen a couple of Yuri Gagarin repro's but they don't say 'RODINA' on the face. I sometimes wonder, who's kidding who.









Frank


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Don't you think - hee hee...

It just takes one of us lot to call up. We know about them. If we get on air, rant about it, then as a parting shot, shout 'RLT Watches are miles cheaper!'


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

I forgot.

To put a link in. Type the full URL http://www. etc and highlight it before you " Add Reply" that should show it as underlined and it's then just a click away then.

Frank

http://www.qvcuk.com


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Mrcrowley

I nominate you !!! Go to it.









Frank









Garry

Apparently when putting in a link you just put the URL in you don't need to hgihlight it


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I have seen Poljot written as Polyot Frank. I suppose they thought that the J

would be easier for us Westies.

I'll just stick to nonet or as near as dammit














.

It's a shame they have a time delay when they ask the lame-brains to phone

the QVC studio to gush about the product they're touting. Foiled again Muttley.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Oh and Rodina can look a bit like PORKA.


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

As Cyrilic is not supported I went a roundabout way.....










And for those who have never seen Gagarin's actual watch sold at auction for about $28,000










Not much to look at really

Frank


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

It may not be much to look at Frank but I love it.

MMM MMM MMM.























Now where's the screen cleaning cloth.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Not a bad looking watch, but I'm sure they're better off with the Speedies they use now.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Now you can see why I don't post pictures. Most of my watches are dark and

dreary like the above Rodina.
















I love them though and have made it my mission to save them.

It's not that my wife won't lend me her camera and I'm a numbskull when it

comes to computers, oh no.


----------



## AndyF (Jul 3, 2003)

The watches on QVC are made by Poljot International.

These watches are made in Germany by a different company that make the Russian models.

They are supposedly better quality than the Russian made watches.

Still grossly overpriced though.


----------

